# Malaysia Cube Open 2012



## DYGH.Tjen (May 7, 2012)

Hi guys, Malaysia Cube Open 2012 will be held on June 2nd and 3rd.

WCA page/reg: clicky
Official MCO site: clicky
Facebook page: clickyy


----------



## ardi4nto (May 13, 2012)

I'll be busy that weekend


----------

